

GoDaddy is 18 years old, unprofitable, has a mountain of debt, going for IPO - shahocean
http://www.businessinsider.com/godaddy-is-ipoing-after-18-years-of-not-turning-a-profit-2015-3?IR=T

======
doctorshady
Then it should be worth billions!

